# portmaster & xf86-video-vga



## hirohitosan (Apr 5, 2009)

I installed X through package. After that I tried portmaster -a

```
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga
        ===>>> This port is marked BROKEN
        ===>>> Needs to be removed

        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               BROKEN line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for xf86-video-vga-4.1.0_2 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
How do I remove a port or how can I deal with this problem?

My video card is 
	
	



```
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x05301014 chip=0x4c571002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'fdds Radeon Mobility M7 LW'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```
Di I need the other video drivers installed (i.e. i810, nv, via, vga, etc)?
How to remove them?

thanks


----------



## ale (Apr 5, 2009)

Try `# xf86-video-vga-4.1.0_2`
Try also `# cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers/ && make config`


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 5, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Try also `# cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers/ && make config`


I did /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers/ && make config and uncheck the nv, vesa, and other drivers that I don't need. After that I try again

```
portmaster -a
.
.
.
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-via
        ===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
        ===>>> requires pciVideoPtr typedef

        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for xf86-video-via-0.2.2_3 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
how can I continue portmaster?


----------



## ale (Apr 5, 2009)

if you don't need it, pkg_delete it


----------



## apollo29a (May 11, 2009)

Try this out, I also had that problem. 

```
portmaster -a -x xf86\-video\-via
```


----------

